# Hypothyroidism and weight loss



## peggy (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello. I was diagnosed with low thyroid almost a year ago. Am taking Synthroid. My problem is not being able to lose weight. I have been exercising 30 to 40 minutes five times a week for over six months now. I have watched what I eat and still can't lose anything. I actually gained a bit the last time I stepped on the scale. I am feeling exstreamly frustrated. Does anyone know what I can do. I need help


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Weight and fatigue seem to be prevalent among hypos and hypers and the highest complaints. I believe that it comes with the territory of thyroid issues, regardless of treatment. Below is some info.

"If you are eating a healthy diet and exercising, and are STILL not able to lose weight or are gaining, it may not be your fault. According to current estimates, at least 25% of adults and 1 in 8 children have "metabolic syndrome". Overeating and inactivity are the main culprits. Metabolic syndrome is caused by the body's inability to use insulin efficiently, and the hallmark of the condition is an excess of abdominal fat. Patients also have two or more related conditions, including high blood pressure, low levels of good cholesterol, high levels of fats called triglycerides, and high blood sugar. Many have diabetes already, or will have it in their future.

It's advisable to get some tests done by your family physician first, to determine if you have Syndrom X. Then, think about using a medically supervised weight loss program. Obviously, a rapid weight loss diet, fad diet or celebrity of the month diet may not be the best choice here. A do-it-yourself diet plan may not be appropriate also.

A survey of 19,300+ people done between January 1 and March 30, 2005, showed a significant numberof people indicated that they have one or multiple medical conditions. High blood pressure is the leading condition, experienced by 13% of our survey takers, followed by migraines at 6.9%, thyroid disease and asthma at 6.0%. Diabetes and irritable bowel syndrome came in at just under 4%, and heart disease by 1%.

Traditionally, doctors do not have the time to counsel their patients in depth about losing weight. And, the psychological/emotional issues related to obesity, which are crucial, are not usually handled by busy MDs. Will doctors, increasingly squeezed by managed care and growing caseloads under HMOs, have the time to spot metabolic syndrome? However, it might not be a bad idea to ask your physician to do some tests if you suspect it".

Good Luck!


----------



## peggy (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I will see my doctor. 
Peggy


----------



## kathy27 (May 4, 2007)

Peggy, I too have been working out since last July with no weight loss although I did lose some inches. I was kinda resigned to the idea that no matter what I did due to the thyriod issue I wasn't going to lose anything. Well, doing some research I found this book called "The Thyroid Diet" I don't have it with me for the author but you can google it and find it that way. I started 3 weeks ago. I have lost11 pounds. It isn't an easy read, but I have a list of good foods for me and food to limit. It also has information on supplements and other diet programs. I have found this to be the greatest book. I have had Graves Disease and take my meds faithfully for 5 years. My wieght did not change in that time. I just joined to see if others had read this book and to give and get tips from others regarding weight loss. Good Luck


----------



## Trish111 (May 10, 2007)

Congrats to you! You know, I have that book too. It is by Mary Shomon. Patient advocate for thyroid issues. I haven't look at it lately but now I will. I'm inspired by your weight loss. 
Trish


----------



## julie bod (May 10, 2007)

peggy said:


> Hello. I was diagnosed with low thyroid almost a year ago. Am taking Synthroid. My problem is not being able to lose weight. I have been exercising 30 to 40 minutes five times a week for over six months now. I have watched what I eat and still can't lose anything. I actually gained a bit the last time I stepped on the scale. I am feeling exstreamly frustrated. Does anyone know what I can do. I need help:confused:


Hi 
i was diagnosed three years ago and my weight is steadily going up even though i have tried to watch what i eat nothing has happend either. My sister has under active throid also and she goes to gym every other day and her weight has not changedShe has been a life long weight watchers attendee but also has IBS so she has really struggled so can identify with what you are saying.


----------

